# Drugs for IUI advice needed



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello, 

I just wondered what medication you used as part of your IUI please? 

Thanks


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

If going down iui route most clinics advise three nonmedicated and three medicated with drugs like clomid.


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. 

That's good info. I'm currently on my third round of clomid (without IUI) and did wonder if that was one of the drugs used. 
I've read about some people have injectible drugs... What are these please?


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I took gonal f and Buserelin (I think)


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Did u take them together or at specific times? 

xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Took them both together at the same time each evening. 

The Buserelin was in a vial that I had to draw up into a needle every time, the gonal f was an injector pen. 

DQ 
X


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks DQ. I'll have a look at those. 

Anyone else any info please?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

The clinics I used were not overly coming in wanting to use injectibles for some reason that I don't know.


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Me said:


> The clinics I used were not overly coming in wanting to use injectibles for some reason that I don't know.


Thanks for the reply. I'd be more than happy with not using injectibles. If IUI was possible with clomid that would do me nicely x


----------



## cinders85 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm currently taking buserelin and menopur.


----------



## Sydney2000 (Mar 7, 2015)

I took 100mg of clomid for Iui and then the hcg trigger shot.


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Sydney 😀


----------

